# The Shadow Council (Solo Game)



## Tyler Durden (Aug 2, 2006)

_Father Faram rose from his seat and crossed the room to his open window, overlooking the gardens below.  Golden rays of sunlight shone down on a field of lilacs and his men in robes strolled casually through the pristine world of fountains, flowers, and fellow clergy.  He would have felt contempt for the decadence before him if not for the other thoughts that filled his mind.

The news that came to less than an hour ago weighed heavy on his heart.  Despite his meticulous planning, things within the church – and without for that matter - were beginning to slip out of his control.  Seldom were such extreme measures necessary, but he knew that as leader of the Elder Fathers he had no choice.  It was time to select an instrument to help the Council further its agenda._

                                                 *  *  *

Hello Enworlders!  After a long stay at the WotC boards, I’ve gotten tired of the environment there and finally decided to come over here.  I’m looking for people to play in a solo or duo game set in Eberron.  

*The Game*
The game will involve some intrigue/politics, but will be heavier on combat.  The player(s) will be working for the Council of Elder Fathers, a sub-group of the Council of Cardinals in Thrane (more on this after characters are chosen).  Because of the type of work the group will be demanding, the character(s) will need to be a bit morally _ambiguous_.  

Right now I’m planning to have this be a solo campaign, but if a good duo emerges during the selection process, I may go that route instead.  The game will involve a multitude of different tasks, but preference won’t be given to characters that fit one particular role (ie a mage is no better or worse than a tank type).  However, characters who have multiple abilities will be better that ones that can only fill one role.

*Requirements*
For anyone who wants to play, I need the following things:

A short backstory that explains how you ended up working as a mercenary.  Don’t include how exactly you ended up with the Elder Fathers, but make sure you leave the option open to be working for hire.  Including a short writing sample won’t hurt your chances…
Tell me a little bit about yourself, including how long you’ve played D+D (in real life and online), what settings and characters you enjoy playing most, how often you can post, and anything else you want me to know.
A sketch of the character you would like to play.  You don’t need to crunch all the numbers, but the more you show me, the easier it will be to evaluate your submission.  Don’t submit more than one character (you can throw around multiple ideas, but only one will be considered).  You should include the future progression of the character.
I’m looking for someone to play this game who has a very good handle on 3.5 mechanics, including many non-core aspects.  If you’re new to the game, I apologize, but this game won’t be fun for you.  However, you don’t need to be super-familiar with Eberron (I’m not).  As a matter of fact, this will only loosely Eberron and I will be making up things regularly.

*Character Generation*

Ability scores: 32 PB on a 1 for 1 basis (For a solo game, I want the character to be pretty strong…he/she will need it)
11th level (including 11th level gold)
HP max first level, after that ¾ rounded up.
After 1st level, feats are gained at every even level, rather than every 3rd level (1st, 2nd, 4th, etc)
Ability score increases come once every 3rd level rather than every 4th level
Official 3.5 WotC sources are allowed for pretty much all content (unless I don’t have something, in which case it may be disallowed).
If you plan to use something questionable, ASK FIRST.  If you don’t know whether or not something is questionable, it probably is.  I encourage very capable characters, but I won’t allow anything broken into the game.

Submissions are open until I see enough characters I like, at which point I'll announce a more concrete deadline.

I'm sure I've missed something.  Feel free to ask questions.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 2, 2006)

Mighty interesting... may I ask what pushed you away from WotC boards? I stuck with EWNworld once I got here... I only go to WotC forums everysooften to fish Homebrewed stuff... But it was somehow long ago...



> A short backstory that explains how you ended up working as a mercenary. Don’t include how exactly you ended up with the Elder Fathers, but make sure you leave the option open to be working for hire. Including a short writing sample won’t hurt your chances…



An ex-adept to a faith revering death as bringer of renewal and purifier...
Expulsed by his mentor because of having helped a man save his life once...
Basically he now wanders the land as a wildcard, the only thing he retains from his previous faith is that death is not to be feared, nor it is to be feared to deliver death...
He's basically waiting for something to happen upon him, hiring himself out as bodyguard or else...



> Tell me a little bit about yourself, including how long you’ve played D+D (in real life and online), what settings and characters you enjoy playing most, how often you can post, and anything else you want me to know.



I like mostly roleplaying (note I'm tempted to say I'm a "pure" roleplayer, but that can come from the fact my group is... leans more towards combat)

Well... exactly today is my 3rd aniversary...   

Settings? I'm only really familiar with Forgotten Realms, but most of the time I'll get caught up on whichever setting (homebrewed or not) is thrown at me.

Characters? Non-casters. Also, most of the time an agile swordman (no, not a duellist, more akin to a gladiator) would be my choice, of varying personalities, but most of the time a lawful individual if not a chaotic good one (if evil: LE).

Posting Frequency: 1-2/on weekday (between GMT 20:00 and 04:00)



> A sketch of the character you would like to play. You don’t need to crunch all the numbers, but the more you show me, the easier it will be to evaluate your submission. Don’t submit more than one character (you can throw around multiple ideas, but only one will be considered). You should include the future progression of the character.



A monk... maybe monk/fighter 



> I’m looking for someone to play this game who has a very good handle on 3.5 mechanics, including many non-core aspects. If you’re new to the game, I apologize, but this game won’t be fun for you. However, you don’t need to be super-familiar with Eberron (I’m not). As a matter of fact, this will only loosely Eberron and I will be making up things regularly.



Is no Eb knowledge acceptable?


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 2, 2006)

Very interesting... I will think on your requests and make a proposal hopefully to your liking


----------



## Tyler Durden (Aug 2, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Mighty interesting... may I ask what pushed you away from WotC boards? I stuck with EWNworld once I got here... I only go to WotC forums everysooften to fish Homebrewed stuff... But it was somehow long ago...




Two things made me leave.  First, their restriction on alignments in games.  It's just silly to me that no one can be evil in their Real Adventure games.  I'm actually not a huge fan of evil campaigns myself, but every once in a while that character concept comes up that just wont work unless he's secretly evil or something, and I hate being unable to play it.

Second, there just aren't that many people or games going on there.  Enworld was recommended to me by a friend who said the community is more active and there are more players and games here.  I've lurked for a while and that does seem to be the case, so I finally just made the split.



> An adept of death as bringer of renewal and purifier...
> On exile from his land because of an affront to his lord...
> Expulsed by his mentor because of having helped a man save his life once...
> So he wanders the land, mostly waiting for something to happen upon him...




Sounds cool so far.



> Is no Eb knowledge acceptable?




That should be fine.  Most of what you need to know you can pick up along the way.  I'll mostly be using it for flavor.



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> Very interesting... I will think on your requests and make a proposal hopefully to your liking




I look forward to seeing it.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 2, 2006)

Ooh... sounds cool. I'm interested!

I'd be interested in adapting a Halfling Double-Scimitar (TWFing) Fighter I have to this...


----------



## Tyler Durden (Aug 2, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ooh... sounds cool. I'm interested!
> 
> I'd be interested in adapting a Halfling Double-Scimitar (TWFing) Fighter I have to this...




Double-Scimitar weilding characters are not uncommon...but a _hafling_ double-scimitar fighter?  Sounds interesting!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 2, 2006)

Isn't it? I like that character.  He was from an Eberron game I was in that died... such is the way of PbP games, though.  I think he'd work well in a duo game. He's basically a really short tank, which means his focus is probably too narrow for a solo game.

I didn't (and still don't) know much about Eberron, so I had help with the background to make it fit the world... not that it's a typical background anyway. Here's the fifth level version of him (with background):
[sblock]
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B] Tamin "The Whirling Blades" Saphonbend
[B]Class:[/B] Fighter 5
[B]Race:[/B] Halfling
[B]Size:[/B] Small
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic Good
[b]Region:[/b] Talenta Plains (Gatherhold)
[B]Deity:[/B] Dol Dorn

[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 5        [B]XP:[/B] 11 125
[B]Dex:[/B] 17 +3 (10p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +5         [B]HP:[/B] 42 (5d10+10)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +3     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -/-
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 15'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +2 (04p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]Spell Save:[/B] -
[B]Cha:[/B]  8 -1 (00p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -3         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] --%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +6    +2    +3    +1    +0    +0    22
[B]Touch:[/B] 15              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 18

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      4    +2    +2    +8
[B]Ref:[/B]                       1    +3    +2    +6
[B]Will:[/B]                      1    +1    +2    +4

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
+1 Valenar Double-Scimitar+10    1d4+6      18-20/x2
+1/+1 VDS, TWF            +8/+8  d4+5/d4+4  18-20/x2
Sling             50'     +10    1d3+2            x2
Talenta Boomerang 30'     +10    1d3+2            x2
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Halfling, Elven, Dwarven

[B]Abilities:[/B] Halfing Racial Abilities

[B]Feats:[/B]
C1: Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Valenar Double-Scimitar)
F1: Two-Weapon Fighting
F2: Weapon Focus (Valenar Double-Scimitar)
C3: Improved Buckler Defense
F4: Weapon Specialization (Valenar Double-Scimitar)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 32       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 8/4
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Craft (Weaponsmithing)     8    +2          +10
Listen (cc)                4    +1    +2    +7
Tumble (cc)                4    +3    -3    +4
Intimidate                 8    -1          +7

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
+1/+1 Valenar DblScmtr 4725gp  7.5lb
Darkwood Talenta Bmrng   25gp   .5lb
Cloak of Resistance +1 1000gp   .5lb
+1 Darkwood Buckler    1190gp 1.25lb
+1 Breastplate         1350gp   15lb
Identification Papers    xxgp   xxlb
[B]Total Weight:[/B]18.75lb   [B]Money:[/B] 720gp 0sp 0cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy   Lift    Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]              43.5    87  131.25  131.25  656.25

[B]Age:[/B] 34
[B]Height:[/B] 3'2"
[B]Weight:[/B] 36lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Light tan
```
*Appearance:* When one visits Tamin, he's sitting in his shop, working on some blades.  Maybe this is why he is good with blades?  He sits there, his hands dirty with whatever he's doing.  He looks up at you through his goggles... is he looking at you?  One eye is definitely fixed on you, the other... is looking past you?  Such green eyes are odd, they have the look that something behind them is broken.  His hair is pulled back so as to not get in the way of his work and he stands up, expectantly.  He shifts to his right leg and wipes his hands on his work pants.  Too tough for light travel, his clothing is held somewhat close to his body.  It's not form-fitting, but it is obvious he does not want his clothes to get in his way.  A nice-looking boomerang is slung around his waist, and... now that you mention it, his shop is filled with a bit of nice equipment.

*Background:* Tamin was born and raised in the Talenta Plains, but not as a nomad like most Halflings.  His parents worked for one of the Houses, but that was a long time ago and they are no longer with us.  Tamin lost his family at an early age to the War -- his house was raided, his family was slaughtered, but Tamin fell before anyone else did to a sharp blow to the head.  That is what he was told, anyway.  It was the medics of House Jorasco that was attacked, during the War.

When Tamin woke up, he wanted to join the war to find the people who did this to his family.  He was too young to join the army at the time, but he learned to use the Elves' weapons.  We worked with what he could find, with one of the Houses helping him survive, but when Tamin was old enough, he enlisted and used his knowledge of Elven weaponry against them.  He worked with House Deneith as guards to the medics of House Jorasco.

After the Last War, Tamin could not stand being confined to the Talenta Plains.  He loved the country, but now that he had seen war he could not just stay at his home.  He had no family and no purpose in Talenta.  In this broken state, he decided staying with House Deneith would at least give him something to do.  Packing his things, he said good-bye to the land he loved in order to be a Defender.  The timing was convenient because he had received a request to give a demonstration of the uses of Elven weapons in Sharn.  In Sharn he kept to himself mostly, as he made weapons for the Defenders and others, but conversed with some of the people who came to his forge.  In this manner, he met a few minor nobles but he avoided politics.  His friends were few, but a kind noble or two respected him and kept him compnay.

Today, he works quietly as a smith, one of the few halflings that have settled down.  His friends know him as Tam, but those are few.  Most know him as "Blades," but he does not go into detail as to why.  "I am good with blades."  "What do you mean?  Making them?  Using them?"  "... I am good with blades."

*Notes:*:
Action Points:7
[sblock]Plan.
1: Fighter 1, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Valenar Double-Scimitar), Two-Weapon Fighting
2: Fighter 2, Weapon Focus (Valenar Double-Scimitar)
3: Fighter 3, Improved Buckler Defense
4: Fighter 4, Weapon Specialization (Valenar Double-Scimitar), +1 Dexterity
5: Fighter 5
6: Fighter 6
7: Exotic Weapon Master
8: Exotic Weapon Master
9: Exotic Weapon Master
10: Fighter 7
11: Fighter 8
12: Heir of Siberys
13: Heir of Siberys
14: Heir of Siberys
15: Fighter 9
16: Fighter 10
17: Fighter 11
18: Fighter 12
19:
20:[/sblock][/sblock]
Working in his forge all day, he's willing to go out and join whatever cause piques his interest. He's happy being alone and quiet, but he doesn't like settling down either.

Anyway, that was the backstory and the crunch. I can go into more detail about anything you're curious about.

"Tell me a little bit about yourself, including how long you’ve played D+D (in real life and online), what settings and characters you enjoy playing most, how often you can post, and anything else you want me to know."

I've played D&D in real life since 2001, so about five years (just under, actually), and I've played PbP games for 1 1/2 - 2 years or so. I don't have much experience with FR or Eberron, so most of the settings I've played have been the generic sort, but I'm very flexible with my games and characters. I'm willing to try out just about anything, and I like to play a variety of characters, though I have less experience with casters (Wizards in particular--I've been trying to remedy that, but I really like this character).

I can usually post once or more a day (I post too much, some say), but some weeks get busy and it'll go down to 2-3 times a week.

I can also adapt to a variety of play styles--my first D&D game was mostly a laid-back sit around, hack-and-slash, joke around the table sort of game. After that, I played in a number of more serious, no-nonsense, by-the-rules games, and then I branched out into a few other RPGs. I don't have experience with as many different RPGs as some pepole, but mine might be more diverse--Nobilis, for example, is a very free-form sort of game. It's diceless and if you can imagine an action being done, you can do it.


----------



## Sidekick (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi there. I’d like to throw my hat into the ring. I’m considering a ranger2/warlock7. One thing I was wondering is how set in stone you feel the warlock alignment restrictions are.

I’d be looking at making him a LE guy who does good through bad things. A full on ends justify the means kinda guy.

Before I write Reth up – are you asking for mercenaries who are in the employ of Thrane’s black ops or for loyal Thranes who are happy doing wet work?

Which ever you ask for will obviously impact up on my background. But here’s a general overview: 

Reth Dal Serdalis: male Khorovar ranger2/warlock7 LE. Reth is a dark warrior, capable of channeling pure magical force (or the silver flame depending upon your outlook) he is a warrior who will do whatever it takes for his mission. The ends always justify the means and so on.

He is a loyal and just man. However most of his life has been during war, and the battlefield is no place for honour. Kill or be killed, show no mercy, expect none. Reth firmly believes that the ends justify the means and has assassinated, poisoned, and used ‘questionable methods’ of interrogation all in the name of the Silver Flame and Thrane.

My books are all at home so the mechanics are very, very sketchy.

[sblock=Mechanics] 

Reth: male Khorovar (half-elf) ranger2/warlock7

Strength: 12; Dexterity: 16 (2 level ups); Constitution: 10; Intelligence: 16; Wisdom: 12; Charisma: 16

Feats: Dunno really I’m envisioning a dual wand wielding shadow of death…

Skills: high on UMD, plenty of spot, search, listen & some in the knowledge arcana’s etc.[/sblock] 

About me:I’ve been playing for almost 15 years, I’m mainly a DM and have been DMing in Eberron for roughly a year now in a table top game. I’m currently in one PbP game (my first) over at Wizards (Nate in Turin’s Dark Q’Barra). I’me suitably up with the mechanics and can remember or use most of them in any given combat (DMing will do that to you after all).

As for customising Eberron for your game – that’s practically a central tenant of the setting. I’d enjoy to play in your vision of Khorvaire.

Posting: at least 1/day during the week, can’t make any promises during the weekend & I live in London (England) so I tend to post at about 9am GMT, 1pm GMT and 4pm GMT most days.

Anyway, holler back at me if you want to know more, or if that concept doesn’t fit. I’ve got a scout/kineticist and a changeling rogue/telepath that I’ve been dying to try out as well.


----------



## Tyler Durden (Aug 2, 2006)

@Jdvn1-Looks interesting so far.  Are you planning to stick with straight fighter?  One thing you should be a little concerned about is that fighter characters don't fit the bill of being very versatile.  Rangers and swashbucklers at least have a decent skill set to go along with combat abilities, but fighters are basically just made to kill things.  There's nothing to stop you from making such a character, and it has a better chance of making the cut if this turns out to be a duo game, but your odds will be higher if your character is more versatile.

@Sidekick-I'm not a stickler on alignment restrictions (this also applies to monks).  For Warlocks I would allow most anything you can justify through your story, but you'll still have some kind of "dark" heritage (you don't have to include it in your background or anything).  All in all, I like the warlock concept though.  If you don't mind me asking, what are the two levels of Ranger for in the build?  I've seen plenty of rogue prefixes to warlock builds, but this is the first ranger setup I've seen. On another note, the rouge/telepath or scout/kineticist would also be good options.

@All-Since I don't think I made this completely clear in my OP (for fear of encouraging bad behavior), let me clarify here.  This game is going to be quite difficult for whoever gets the spot to play.  Because of this, I encourage any and all submissions to be _very_ well thought out and mechanically sound.  I'm a DM who strongly believes that min/maxing characters and good RP are not mutually exclusive, so I encourage all of you to put a lot of thought into both the mechnical and storytelling parts of character creation.  The person who gets the spot will be someone who has put together a "full package."


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 2, 2006)

So... my thoughts for a versatile character would be a Changeling Rogue/Fighter Chameleon or Beguiler Chameleon, brought up seperate from the Church but by an incredibly zealous and devout follower who believed whatever had to be done to further the church within his bounds should be done and all sins will be forgiven.

Vessel, as he is known, was acquired by ill means by X for use as a tool in the secret wars which the Church of the Silver Flame conducts.  Raised from his youth without an identity of his own, Vessel was an instrument for the powers that be within the Church.

When a particular job turned for the worse, Vessel was disavowed and presumed dead.  Being on his own for a time has left Vessel to develop his own identity.  A mish-mash of acquired beliefs from his various personas, the habituations of one raised as an instrument of the Church, has left him with an odd and conflicting self-identity.

This is a very brief and short thought experiment for a character for this game, I haven't embellished the reintroduction into the Church as that may be part of the entrance into this game.  Large parts are left out as I want to hear if you think it's a valid concept you would consider before devoting a great deal to it.


----------



## Tyler Durden (Aug 2, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> This is a very brief and short thought experiment for a character for this game, I haven't embellished the reintroduction into the Church as that may be part of the entrance into this game.  Large parts are left out as I want to hear if you think it's a valid concept you would consider before devoting a great deal to it.




Embellish away!  Chameleons are obviously an appropriate choice for this kind of game.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 2, 2006)

Ok... I was thinking him not as a lone character (no staying power) but as part of a duo...

[basic story, to be developed further]
An ex-adept to a faith revering death as bringer of renewal and purifier...
Expulsed by his mentor because of having helped a man save his life once...
Basically he now wanders the land as a wildcard, the only thing he retains from his previous faith is that death is not to be feared, nor it is to be feared to deliver death...
He's basically waiting for something to happen upon him, hiring himself out as bodyguard or else...



After that post speaking about mechanical strength of the character I'm worried... a Monk 5 Ftr 2 isn't precisely a powerhouse... I'll see...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 2, 2006)

Tyler Durden said:
			
		

> @Jdvn1-Looks interesting so far.  Are you planning to stick with straight fighter?  One thing you should be a little concerned about is that fighter characters don't fit the bill of being very versatile.



That's very true. If you look at the sblock at the bottomo of the character sheet, you'll see the plan was to originally go Fighter into Exotic Weapon Master and then into Heir of Siberys. It's a very strong Fighter build since I actually end up getting more feats and abilities than a straight Fighter, but it isn't very versatile. His skills (cross-class Tumble, cross-class Spot) try to make up for it, but it does end up not being not quite up to par.

I originally considered making him a Fighter/Ranger or a Ranger or mix Barbarian in there somewhere, originally, so that I could have more skills to play with, so that I could play one of those nifty dinosaur-riding Halflings. I'll have to think on it a bit. I had ended up going with Fighter because I needed a lot of feats to make the Double Scimitar TWFing build feasible (exotic weapon proficiency, TWF, IBD, etc, all within 5 levels), but with nine levels to play with, I have more flexibility.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 3, 2006)

sry, was putting my thoughts here but just changed my mind...   

I'll put something up when I'm inspired...  :\


----------



## Jemal (Aug 4, 2006)

So when you say 1 on 1, does that mean you're looking for a single person out of all those who express interest, or were you planning on running multiple games?


----------



## Tyler Durden (Aug 4, 2006)

Jemal said:
			
		

> So when you say 1 on 1, does that mean you're looking for a single person out of all those who express interest, or were you planning on running multiple games?




The former.  I plan to run one game that has one player in it.  As I said before though, I may choose two characters if I see a duo that I think will work better in the game.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 5, 2006)

I seem to be blocked for this... disturbing...

Thanks anyway for the chance, I step back


----------



## ByteRynn (Aug 5, 2006)

*Kipling Fazerro*

Background: [sblock]Years ago I was a soldier for the Army of the Silver Flame.  I followed the Lieutenant-Lt. Donnal Redding he was, and I followed him far.  He was the type that had the Flame on his side, and all the men knew it-but noone followed him farther than his Kip.

After the war, there was warcrime to attone for, and the government, they needed people to put it on.  The blame kept gettin' passed down the ranks until it fell on the Lieutenant's shoulders.  He couldn't prove he wasn't responsible, and wouldn't bust himself out though he knew his innocence.  That's why he had his Kip and some a' his other men.  We busted him out, despite his protests, and got him outta Thrane.  The rest of the men left us, setting us up with their old weapons, wands, and armor...The Lieutenant and me?  We had us a plan.

We decided to go out to the Demon Wastes where we heard that there was savage tribes that didn't know nothin' about civilized warfare.  Me and the Lieutenant?  We was trained soldiers from the finest army in the land, and we figured if we brought them weapons, taught them to use them so as they could beat their enemy tribes, they'd make us kings and give us the riches that those savages are always hidin' and don't know the value of.  The Lieutenant thought maybe he was needed there...said the Flame was tellin' him so.  Me?  I wanted the riches...and to be with the Lieutenant.

Most ways, our plan worked.  Near the border we picked up a half-orc fella name Hrusk, and we hired him for a guide into the Maze.  There we met our savages, fought off some of their enemies, and trained them for winnin' wars.  They defeated their enemies, and the Lieutenant showed his true stripes that day, and was a regular hero.  They made him the king, and his Kip, well, I was loyal still.  We were expiditioning deeper into the Maze, hunting for more tribes to ransack and conquer, and the Lieutenant, he got the feelin' he needed to go down this side path...the Flame called him there.  We found some of those savages doing an evil ritual over this seal, trying to get some ancient evil out.  The Lieutenant, he wouldn't have it, so we charged in, fighting tooth and nail.  I guess this is where he slipped, and in all the fighting, he broke the seal.  Our own tribe, they figured the way to reseal it was with the blood of those who broke it, and that maybe a king who makes mistakes isn't no kind of king at all.  

I couldn't save the lieutenant, and they used his blood to close up that seal...and for good measure they decided they wanted mine and Hrusk's as well.  One thing I can say, when Kip is being chased by an angry mob, he don't need to run faster than the mob...just faster than Hrusk.  I snuck back and found the Lieutenant's symbol he always wore, and took it with me through the Maze, out, and back to the civilized lands.  I started hearin' the voice that the Lieutenant always called The Voice of the Silver Flame, and it started tellin' me to tell the Lieutenant's story to everyone.  I found me one of those Korranberg Chroniclers and told him my story...and he printed it full on with a sketch of the holy symbol and some of the ancient gold I escaped with that I showed him.

About a month later I was approached.  The man said that he heard my story.  The man said that he heard I had been doin' miracles of the faith around parts of the Q'barran jungles...which was strictly true, though I think that probably the voice that I was hearin' was doing the miracles, only helping me do them.  He said he was part of an ancient order that new about men like the LIeutenant.  Men so good, you'd do anything for them to make the world more like they wanted it to be.  Men so good, they wouldn't always do the bad stuff that needed doing, and if they did, they wouldn't be the good men that you'd want in charge of the world once it was made good.  This ancient order could show me how to do the bad stuff that kept the good men good...so I heard what they had to say...[/sblock]

About Me:[sblock]I've played actual table-top DnD since the release of 3rd ed, and became interested in DnD through the computer games, starting with an old Dragonlance game I had for my Commodore 64, and quickly updating to the Balder's Gate games.  I started out DMing immediately with the adventure path.  I moved to a place where I lived near other serious gamers and played a lot of Forgotten Realms, most notably a campaign were I took a character from level 1 to level 16.  I love playing religous characters, but I don't mind if they are FIghter/Wizard/Spellswords, Ranger/Monks, Wu-Jen, or Clerics.  I have recently become enamored with Eberron, and I DM an Eberron game every other week.  I am known as something of a rules expert amongst my friends.  I check EnWorld pretty much daily, and I can post about that often.[/sblock]

My Character:[sblock]Human N or CN Rogue2/Cleric3/Blackflame Zealot 4.  His personality and outlook will be similar to the Operative from the film _Serenity_.  His background is straight from Rudyard Kipling's _The Man who Would be King_.  He would be good at sneaky rogue stuff, as well as a proficient healer with good versatile cleric spells for different jobs.  I'll probably continue Black Flame Zealot all the way through, then if we keep going, I'll find some other 5-level class with stright-divine caster increase to get to 6th and 7th level spells-maybe just more cleric.  I see the Black Flame Zealot's as a secret society that want the SIlver Flame to succede, and intend to do whatever is neccessary to see that it does bring peace and goodness to all the land, and that those who help it get there are not sullied by the sins required to achieve such a victory.  The Prereqs in Complete Divine include EWP: Kukri (which isn't an exotic weapon), so I thought maybe it could be replaced with the stats of the Elven Lightblade from Complete Warrior, but have the look of it be a dagger that is twisted and shaped into a flame, the favored weapon of the dark works done by the Black Flame Zealots.[/sblock]

Stats:[sblock][sblock]Male human Rog2/Clr of the Silver Flame 3/Black Flame Zealot 6
NE Medium Humanoid
*Init* +5; *Senses* Listen +6, Spot +6
*Languages* Common, Orc, Goblin, Elven
*Aura* Powerful LG aura
________________________________________________
*AC* 28, touch 18, flat-footed 23
*Hp* 55 (11 HD)
*Fort* +5, *Ref* +14, *Will* +16
*Special* evasion
*Immunities* Fear
___________________________________________________
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* _+2 alchemical silver flameblade_ +14/+9 (1d6+1/18-20) or
*Melee* _+1 flametouched iron flamebade_ +13/+8 (1d6+1/18-20) or
*Melee* _+2 alchemical silver flameblade_ +12/+7 (1d6+1/18-20) and
*Melee* _+1 flametouched iron flamebade_ +11/+6 (1d6+1/18-20)
*Base Atk* +7; *Grp* +7
*Special Attacks* sneak attack +3d6, turn undead 3/day, death attack (DC 19), poison use
*Spells Prepared* (CL 6, CL 7 Law spells, DC 16+spell level):
	3rd – 
             2nd -  
	1st –    
	0th –    
*Spell-like Abilities* CL 5
        1/day- dimension door
_______________________________________________________________________
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex _21_, Con 10, Int 16, Wis _22_, Cha 10
*SQ* trapfinding, protective ward +3 1/day
*Feats* Iron Will, Two-weapon fighting, two-weapon defense, improved two-weapon fighting, exotic weapon proficiency (flameblade), weapon finesse, combat casting
*Skills* Balance +12, Climb +5(+7 climbing ropes), Concentration +14(+18 casting defensively), Disable Device +13, Escape Artist +10(+12 ropes), Hide +22, Jump +7, Knowledge (religion) +11, Move Silently +17, Open Lock +15, Search +11, Sleight of Hand +10, Tumble +10, Use Rope +12(+14 bindings)
*Possessions*_+2 alchemical silver flameblade, mask of wisdom +4, +3 mithril breastplate of shadow, gloves of dexterity +2, amulet of natural armor +1, ring of protection +2, +1 flametouched iron flameblade, dusty rose prism ioun stone_, adventurer’s kit, mw thieves tools, silver holy symbol, spell component pouch, 1 dose of deathblade poison, 1 dose of large scorpion venom, 2 doses of giant wasp poison, 65 gp.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Tyler Durden (Aug 5, 2006)

@Land Outcast - That's too bad.  If you change your mind, submissions will be open for a while

@ByteRynn - Looks good so far!  The switch from kukri to elven lightblade is fine.


----------



## Tyler Durden (Aug 7, 2006)

Alright everyone, it looks like we have a few interesting character ideas at the moment, so I'm going to set the submision deadline at midnight on Wednesday (Eastern Time).  At that point anyone who has submitted the required stuff (as outlined in the OP) will be considered for the game, and I'll pick the player by Friday.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 8, 2006)

*Ossul Sarhain (?)*

Well, I've never played in a PbP, though I've been playing 3e and v3.5 since they came out. I'm on the internet a fair amount, though some days more than others. I've had experience on and off over the years with online gaming, and I've been playing in an IRL group for over a year now. I'll admit that I have never been much on PbP, though I've looked into it a few times... I have a hard time empathizing with the action when there are many people saying different things that don't quite jive with one another. That's why this thread caught my eye, because it's solo (or possibly with one other person, which I think I could live with...), and because it's Eberron.

Anyway, my character concept is of an ex-paladin of the Silver Flame who became lawful neutral, but ended up picking the path of the cleric after learning a few other skills. He would of fought in the Last War for Thrane, and perhaps became some kind of troop leader (since he's high level). He's looking to get back into the game, and is going to become an exorcist of the Silver Flame in a level or two. Later on, the possibility of atonement exists, but he'll never again advance as a paladin.

My board-fu is weak, so here is a rather rough look at his stats...

male human ex-paladin 3/rogue 2/cleric 4 (Silver Flame, Exorcism/Law), lawful neutral
str 16, dex 14, con 12, int 12, wis 13, cha 15
feats: silver smite, power attack, improved unarmed strike, mounted combat, scribe scroll
skills (unmodified by equipment): climb +4, concentration +11, decipher script +3, diplomacy +6, disable device +2, disguise +3, forgery +2, handle animal +6, heal +4, hide +5, intimidate +3, jump +4, knowledge (nobility) +3, knowledge (religion) +9, knowledge (the planes) +4, listen +3, move silently +5, ride +6, search +2, sense motive +3, spellcraft +2, spot +3, use magic device +3
magical equipment: +1 chainmail of silent moves, +1 spear, ring of sustenance, ring of protection +2, wand of dispel magic (10th) (5 charges), cloak of resistance +2, amulet of health +2, handy haversack, boots of springing and striding, 398 gp for mundane equipment

If you choose someone else, I won't be disappointed. I wanted to put out a character concept and a build most of all to see if you thought it would fit. Good night.


----------



## Sidekick (Aug 8, 2006)

Me Ben changed concept. I was wondering what would fit this campaign for a stealthy warrior type. 

Then it hit me. Be braced this is slightly cheesetastic.

A changeling ranger3/monk4/warshaper2.

I'd use versatile strike (PHBII), improved natural attack (ECS) and probably Aesthetic hunter.

In general a quick, stealthy, heavy hitting shapechanging servant of the Flame.

I'd play her as a LE servant of the flame. She likes the hunt, enjoys the challenge of a good kill and has no qualms about killing for the greater good. Raised from a young age by the Trust her training programme was cancelled and all members were eliminated. 

Whisper got away, a new name & ID later she was a free-agent. She came to fight for the SF as their cause sparks something within her. Trained to kill and fight for the greater good of her homeland (Zilargo) she's more than willing to do the same for the greater good of all Eberron. The Silver Flame have a noble cause, their own as well as others must be policed. And Whisper is the perfect tool for the job.

Plus the pension and dental plan it good...

Ben

Here she is. The Mechanics (ie Skills, saves & equip) need to be ironed out.

*Whisper: female Changeling. LE ranger3/monk4/warshaper2.*

_Death, death is my trade. Those that I kill do not fall for spite, nor for hatred, but out of necessity. The church is large, its enemies many, it’s foes within are not insignificant either. Just as the Flame itself burns away impurity and tempers iron to steel, so must I be the heat of the flame. Shaping history, making sure that we steer correctly down the annals of history yet to be written. 

It is because of this that the child must die._ 

Whisper, atop the roof drops down taking the form of a household guard. She walks along the pathway, her clothing shifting into the uniform of a Deneith Defender blending perfectly with the other guards. 

Into the childrens area. Here she must leave the mark and make it so the nobleman does not continue to flirt with the enemy. It is they who are responsible for the attack after all. In she creeps, over towards the sleeping human girl. 

A minute later the task is done, the traces and cloth laid. Now all she needs to do is make sure that a commotion is made. Whisper shifts her hands back into the claws that have killed tonight, their palms facing outwards as instructed. She simply leaps upon the guard. Before he can react his throat is lying as open as his mouth, his life spilling away. She runs, jumps up and takes out another guard, this one is allowed to raise the alarm. Whisper then howls, then its over the walls and away. 

Another successful mission and one more of Thranes noblemen who will no longer be tempted by the Demon’s of the Wastes. his eldest daughter a noble sacrifice in the cause of right.

--
Whisper is the codename and persona that the changeling Nivv uses. Born in Zilargo Nivv was raised by the gnomes as a tool. From the age of 3 she trained to be an assassin and hunter of the Trust. An agent capable of dealing with and impersonating the big people within Zil society. She learnt that Zilargo needed strong people to police it, that the betterment of society mean that some had to walk to path of shadows.

This path she excelled at. A proficient stalker and hunter, a skilled lurker and a fearsome unarmed combatant Nivv was truly the best student of her 10 strong class. 

But then the Triumverate cancelled the programme, her nation no longer needed her, nor could they allow her and her cohort to live. In typical Zil practicality, the class were given a ‘graduation’ assignment. Kill two other members of the class. Of course the rest were to be terminated as well, but they would be worn out. But they underestimated the students. Of the 3 that succeeded in the task, Nivv made it out. 

She fled to Sharn got a new name, new ID and went solo. She found mercenary work lacking. Her she was prejudiced against. Her skills not as sought after, simply basic assassinations were not to her taste – there was no need for them aside from greed.

And then Father contacted her, The Silver Flame needed people like her he said. The very fate of Khorvaire and wider Eberron depended upon the strength and resolve of the Church and its servants. She was easily won over, he need to further a good cause too strong.

Whisper will do anything asked if it means furthering the greater good. Killing, maiming, stealing are all acceptable to her. A master of unarmed combat, skulking & a capable archer Whisper is a sword of the Silver Flame a dedicated servant in the fight against evil, whatever its guise.

*Appearance:* Whisper, in her natural form is your typical changeling. She has a relatively featureless face with bright green eyes, grey/white wispy hair and flat features. She is lithe and petite, with wirey muscles all over her body (arms, legs, 8-pack, etc). She is in top physical condition. Typically Whisper takes one of two forms which are like her second skin.
•	female human with black hair, green eyes and dark skin. This whisper is significantly curvier than the real one and she usually wears this skin when she wants people to underestimate her (Halle Berry‘esque). 
•	Female Khorovar. brown hair cropped short, green eyes and fair skin. Whisper wears this guise when around her fellow flamers and when dealing with the Father (think a ½-elven Riply from Aliens).

*Clothing:* Whisper wears a multitude of various pocketed vests, cargo trousers and the so forth. She prefers to walk around in a darkweave longcoat with a hooded top on underneath. When on mission she dons her flashweave, a suit of clothing designed to change appearance to match what she wants – every infiltrators best friend.

*Quirks:* Whisper smokes (Eberron is Noir after all) and tends to spend her spare time smoking and looking out windows, reflecting on all the people she’s killed. She tries to train for at least 6-8 hours every day. While she is not terribly devout in her worship of the Silver Flame she still goes to prayers at least 1/day. She is slowly becoming a believer in the Flame and its divine powers. To the Flame’s cause she is already a convert. To the Flames Divine power, well seeing in one thing, believing is another.

[sblock=Mechanics] MORE TO COME.

Abilities: 	Str: 12		Dex: 20**	Con: 12
	Int: 16		Wis: 12		Cha: 10

HP: 17+48=65	Size: medium	Speed: 40ft	APs: 9
BAB:		Melee: 		ranged: bab+5	

Feats: 1st: weapon finesse; 3rd: aesthetic hunter; 6th: versatile strike; 9th: improved natural attack

Ranger feature:
* Bonus feats: Track (1st), Endurance (3rd)
* Favoured enemy: humans. a +2 bonus on Bluff, Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, and Survival checks & +2 bonus on weapon damage rolls.
* Combat style: Archery – bonus feat of Rapid Shot (2nd)
* Wild empathy: 1d20+3

Monk Features:
* Bonus feast: Improved unarmed strike (1st), Stunning fist (1st), Combat Reflexes (2nd)
* Unarmed damage: base 1d8. from feats and magic items boosts to 3d6
* Evasion
* Still mind: +2 to saves vs spells and effects from the school of enchantment.
* Ki Strike (magic)
* Slow fall (20ft)

Equipment: 32,000gp
Monks Belt (9000gp)
Ring of Sustenance (2200gp)
Goggles of Night (4000gp)
Wand of cure moderate wounds (2250gp)

[/sblock]


----------



## Tyler Durden (Aug 8, 2006)

@Kaodi-Glad to see you're interested.  As far as your character goes though, I'm wondering why exactly you include three levels of paladin.  If it's just for flavor that's fine, but if it's for mechanical reasons, it seems like adding three more levels of cleric would be much more beneficial.  Like I said before, I don't want this game to be just about mechanical advantages, but it is something that should be taken into consideration, and right now I'm afraid you're gimping yourself a bit.   

@Sidekick-I've always been a fan of changeling Warshapers and it would definately fit in this game.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 8, 2006)

*Gimping*

Yeah, I can see where you might get the idea that from a purely statistical standpoint, the character is weak. However, I put in the levels of paladin for flavour. Perhaps because of what he does, his alignment goes downhill further, to lawful evil, but perhaps he moves back towards lawful good, takes up the code once again, and regains his paladin abilities, a small powerup at a critical time in the story... Besides, I've been reading into Wulfs sweet spot thread lately, and this character would get access to the cleric *game breakers* at high level... like level 17... and moral ambiguity probably works better when you don't have commune to answer the questions for you, or raise dead to fix your mistakes.
Also, the assumption in the setting is that most people, even many of those in power, are low level. So, a ninth level character would still be a powerful person, whether they were at the most powerful for their level, or not.

Just as as aside, base attack is +7, fort +10, ref +9, will +8. AC 20, full attack with +1 spear +11/+6 melee 1d8+5 20 x3. +2 initiative, +1d6 sneak attack, evasion...


----------



## Sidekick (Aug 8, 2006)

I've updated Whisper. Will let you know when I finish her off.


----------



## Tyler Durden (Aug 8, 2006)

@Kaodi-Well the one thing I would remind you of is that nothing says a Cleric 7/Rogue 2 can't be roleplayed exactly the same as an ex-Pally 3/Rogue 2/Cleric 4.  While classes like Paladin put some RP restirctions on you, there's no reason why a cleric couldn't be played exactly the same way.  He could start out as a righteous do-gooder, fall from grace, convert, and follow a different path now.  The only real difference?  He'd be much more capable than the ex-Pally version. I don't mean to stifle your ideas, but in a game like this, it's going to be really though to be an effective character with three "dead levels."

@Sidekick-Lookin good so far.  Is there a particular reason for you to use the Archery combat style rather than TWF?  It seems like your character is more focussed on melee attacks.  If you're already happy with flurry and don't want to use TWF because of the penalties stacking up, that makes sense and having some ranged combat ability is never a bad idea.  I'm just curious though.

@All-A few updates to character creation guidelines:
Instead of gaining feats every three levels, characters gain them every second level (1st, 2nd, 4th, 6th, etc)
Instead of gaining one ability point every 4th level, characters gain an ability point every 3rd level.
Instead of starting at 9th level, you'll be starting at 11th.

I made these changes because I whipped up a solid 9th level character the other day and pitted him against some of the challenges that will likely come up in the game and it seemed obvious that the challenges were better suited to a _party_ of 9th level characters than _one_ 9th level character.  I figure it's easier for ya'll to make characters that are a bit more powerful than it is for me to scale back all the potential encounters I have cooked up, so enjoy the pre-game level up!


----------



## ByteRynn (Aug 8, 2006)

9th level gold/gear or 11th level gold/gear?


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 8, 2006)

*Well, Since Your Changing The Rules*

I guess since you are changing things around, I'll do something different... Too bad there aren't any cleric/rogue prestige classes, as least that I am aware of (and have access to). I'll post back later with a some new stats.


----------



## Tyler Durden (Aug 8, 2006)

ByteRynn said:
			
		

> 9th level gold/gear or 11th level gold/gear?




11th.  Just pretend 9th level was never part of the plan...

I'll update the OP to reflect this.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 8, 2006)

Weee... I'll do my best to get something up in the next day or so.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 9, 2006)

*The New, Improved Ossul Sarhain*

I hope this is a little more to your liking. Still not a super-powerful character, but nothing like ex-paladin levels.

male human rogue 4/fighter 1/cleric 5/exorcist of the Silver Flame 1
lawful neutral, exorcism/law
str 15 dex 14 con 12 int 14 wis 16 cha 12
feats: combat reflexes, improved unarmed strike, mounted combat, power attack, precise swing, quick draw, scribe scroll, spontaneous casting
skills: appraise +6, bluff +4, climb +4, concentration +12, decipher script +4, diplomacy +5, disable device +4, disguise +4, forgery +5, gather information +7, heal +4, hide +6, intimidate +7, jump +4, knowledge (arcana) +3, knowledge (history) +3, knowledge (local) +7, knowledge (religion) +11, knowledge (the planes) +6, listen +6, move silently +7, search +7, sense motive +8, spellcraft +3, spot +8, swim +4, use magic device +3, use rope +3

I haven't made a new equipment list yet, but it'll probably look somewhat similar to the first one.

Damn it, it just occurred to me that you have to be good to be an exorcist... in light of the other changes you've made, if you like this character, perhaps you could wave that... if not, I'll change it to another cleric level...


----------



## ByteRynn (Aug 11, 2006)

Kipling is finished, gear bought, skills calculated.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 11, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ooh... sounds cool. I'm interested!



Unfortunately, it seems like I don't have time to even put up a submission. :\ Thanks for hearing me out, though!


----------



## Tyler Durden (Aug 13, 2006)

I've had a busy week and obviously haven't been on here much, but I'll be choosing from the current submissions sometime this weekend.


----------



## Sidekick (Aug 14, 2006)

Tyler - sorry but I'll bowing out. 11th is a little too high for me. I've never actually made it to 11th before so creating someone at 11th is probably out of my realm.

Thanks for the opportunity though.

oh and yeah I went with archery as I find the TWF/flurry combo a bit too much, the archery rounded it out for all the options.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 14, 2006)

Tyler, I would be interested.

I have in mind a Cyrian ninja, a former spy during the Last War, but now is left bereft of both country and purpose.  When the Day of Morning happened, he was in Thrane on a mission.  With his master dead, he spent nearly a month trying to pick up what pieces remained of his life.  Finally joining many of the Cyrian refugess in New Cyre in Breland, he has been offering his services first to his countrymen, and then to anyone else that may be able to discover the reason for the Day of Mourning.  However, that doesn't always feed the belly, and he has been forced into some regular mercenary work in order to fund his own obsessions.

He'd be a human ninja/spymaster, a deceiver and sometimes assassin.

As for me, I've been playing third edition since its inception, and D&D for an additional 5 years before that.  I'm very familiar with Eberron, Forgotten Realms, and Dawnforge, with a small amount of knowledge of Dragonlance.  I like to play a variety of characters, so I can't say I have any particular favorite type.  I've played everything from "Me smash!" barbarians to sophisticated wizards, so I'm flexible.  I DM, I create my own prestige classes and campaign worlds, and consider myself very fluent with the rules.  I've been on the WoTC boards since 2000, and here since 2002.  I used to DM a dozen PbP games on here, but job circumstances has restrained me to only DMing two.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 14, 2006)

If you are still open for submissions, here's another one.

I would definitely prefer a game with two characters over a solo game, though, so I will make a character that, while decent for solo play, should complement some of the characters submitted so far well. 

I'm playing D&D since 15 years or so, give or take, been DMing a lot as well, and online since 'a few' years, too, now. I especially like arcane spellcasters (magic in general, not limited to D&D), spontaneous casters, warrior-mages and roguish types. I'm fairly open to settings, but I like FR, because it is so detailed, and Greyhawk as well, since it's a little more tame. Posting speed could be daily, with the usual exceptions, often multiple times per day. I consider myself very rules-savvy, my handle on the 3.5 mechanics is definitely very good. I don't know much about Eberron, only very basic information (don't have any Eberron books).

Character Information:

_Note:_ I've been using Craft Wondrous Item quite a bit there (2,140 XP spent)... hope that's alright, since you didn't give an XP total.

*Serrah*

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 22, 2006)

Ok, here's my character if you're still looking for someone.   

[sblock]*Jol Zant
Male Human Ninja 6/ Spymaster 5*
*Alignment:* Lawful Neutral
*Region:* Cyre
*Height:* 6' 0''
*Weight:* 176lbs
*Hair:* Black
*Eyes:* Brown
*Age:* 22

*Str:* 10 (+0) [2 points]  
*Dex:* 20 (+5) [10 points, +2 levels, +2 gloves]
*Con:* 10 (+0) [2 points] 
*Int:* 16 (+3) [8 points, +1 level]  
*Wis:* 12 (+1) [4 points] 
*Cha:* 16 (+3) [6 points, +2 cloak] 

*Class and Racial Abilities:*
Extra feat at first level, 4 extra skill points at first level, 1 additional skill point at each level thereafter.  _Ki_ power (4/day), sudden strike +3d6, trapfinding, ghost step (invisible), poison use, great leap, acrobatics, _ki_ dodge.  Cover identity (Luferi the tinker and Uther, third son of the Yengal noble family), undetectable alignment, quick change, scrying defense, magic aura, sneak attack, slippery mind, dispel scrying.

*Hit Dice:* 6d6+5d6
*HP:* 51
*AC:* 21 (+5 Dex, +4 armor, +2 natural) [touch 15, flat-footed 16]
*ACP:* 0
*Init:* +5 (+5 Dex)
*Speed:* 30ft 

*Saves:*
Fortitude +3 [+3 base, +0 Con]
Reflex +14 [+9 base, +5 Dex]
Will +4 [+3 base, +1 Wis]

*BAB/Grapple:* +8/+8
*Melee Atk:* +14 (1d4+1/19-20/x2/S, _dagger of entry_)  
*Melee Atk:* +14 (1d6+1/18-20/x2/P, _+1 rapier_)  
*Ranged Atk:* +13 (1d2/x2/10 ft./P, shuriken)

*Skills:*
Balance +15 [8 ranks, +5 Dex, +2 synergy]
Bluff +17 [14 ranks, +3 Cha]
Climb +7 [5 ranks, +0 Str, +2 climber’s kit]
Craft (tinker) +10 [5 ranks, +3 Int, +2 MW tools]
Diplomacy +13 [8cc ranks, +3 Cha, +6 synergy]
Disable Device +11 [8 ranks, +3 Int]
Disguise +13 [8 ranks, +3 Cha, +2 Disguise kit]
Escape Artist +10 [5 ranks, +5 Dex]
Forgery +9 [8cc ranks, +3 Int, +2 Forgery kit]
Gather Information +13 [10 ranks, +3 Cha]
Hide +11 [6 ranks, +5 Dex]
Intimidate +5 [0 ranks, +3 Cha, +2 synergy]
Jump +7 [5 ranks, +0 Str, +2 synergy]
Knowledge (geography) +8 [5 ranks, +3 Int]
Knowledge (history) +8 [5 ranks, +3 Int]
Knowledge (local - Cyre) +8 [5 ranks, +3 Int]
Knowledge (nobility and royalty) +8 [5 ranks, +3 Int]
Listen +6 [5 ranks, +1 Wis]
Move Silently +11 [6 ranks, +5 Dex]
Open Lock +20 [10 ranks, +5 Dex, +5 ring]
Perform (dance, Cyran Tago) +4 [2cc ranks, +3 Cha]
Search +13 [10 ranks, +3 Int]
Sense Motive +13 [10 ranks, +3 Cha]
Spot +6 [5 ranks, +1 Wis]
Tumble +15 [8 ranks, +5 Dex, +2 synergy]

*Feats:*
Skill Focus (Bluff) (1st level human bonus)
Quick Draw (1st level)
Improved Initiative (2nd level)
Flick of the Wrist [ComWar] (4th level) 
Improved Diversion [ComAdv] (6th level)
Weapon Finesse (8th level)

*Languages:*  Common, Gnome, Dwarf, Elven

*Equipment*
Gloves of Dexterity +2 – 4,000gp
Cloak of Charisma +2 – 4,000gp
Dagger of Entry [A&EG] – 18,502gp
Lockpicking ring [ComAdv] – 4,500gp
Possum Pouch [ComAdv] – 1,800gp
Bracers of armor +4 – 16,000gp
Mithril chain shirt – 1,100gp
Heward’s Handy Haversack – 2,000gp
+1 rapier – 2,320gp
Ring of Sustenance – 2,500gp
Amulet of Natural Armor +2 – 8,000gp
Spool of Endless Rope – 2,000gp
10 shuriken – 2gp
Forgery kits [ComAdv] – 40gp
2 Disguise kits – 50gp
MW thieves’ tools – 100gp
MW tinker’s tools – 55gp
Climber’s kit – 80gp
Signet ring – 5gp
Belt pouch – 1gp
3 tinker’s outfits (artisan’s clothes) – 3gp
3 courtier’s outfits with jewelry – 240gp
1 noble’s outfit with jewelry – 175gp
Traveler’s outfit (free)
Scholar’s outfit – 5gp
3 doses of large scorpion venom – 600gp
5 doses of oil of taggit – 450gp


*Money*
32gp

*Appearance:*  In his normal guise, Jol is a tall and straight young man, given to wearing the flowing and elegant clothes, short capes, gloves, and bright colors of Cyre.  His wavy black hair is woven with ribbons and fine gold chains, and he bears a fine dagger at his side, from which his hand rarely strays.  His eyes and mouth are often set in faint lines of pain and anger, though determination usually overlays all his expressions.

In his guise of Luferi the tinker, he seems to be a slightly older man with fingers scarred and calloused from years at his trade.  His hair is a dull brown, usually under a soft cap, and his clothes are plain and sturdy.  Bearing a jangling backpack with his tin wares upon his back and a smiling expression, he is the image of a man contented with his lot in life.  

Uther, on the other hand, is a more flamboyant version of Jol.  A third son of a minor noble family, he wears fine silk clothes, often dyed with sayda, the brilliant “Brelish blue.”  He drips with jewelry over every limb on his body, and he bears a very ornamental rapier at his hip as more of a fashion statement than a proclamation of martial prowess.  Uther is slightly featherbrained, very much given to gossip above all, and it’s a given that he has little experience with any sort of real life.  

*Personality:*  Were Jol not a spy, he would be a somewhat reserved if distantly friendly young man.  He is given to gentle graces and the finer things in life.  He has a keep appreciation of art, as befits a true son of Cyre.  But he knows that a single wrong word, a misheard secret, a wrong gesture, could set awry all he hopes to accomplish.  He is now more content to be smiling and silent, with an enigmatic smile on his face.

*Background:* Jol was a spy during the Last War, but now is left bereft of both country and purpose. When the Day of Morning happened, he was in Thrane on a mission, prying information from a rebellious priest about Thrane border movements.  With his master dead, he spent nearly a month trying to pick up what pieces remained of his life. Finally joining many of the Cyrian refugees in New Cyre in Breland, he has been offering his services first to his countrymen, and then to anyone else that may be able to discover the reason for the Day of Mourning. However, that doesn't always feed the belly, and he has been forced into some regular mercenary work in order to fund his own obsessions.

Jol’s childhood is shrouded in mystery.  He might have been lowborn, if he didn’t play the part of a featherbrained noble so very well, down to ingrained social nuances.  He might have been highborn, had he not been able to easily slip into the persona of a poor traveling tinker.  Those who purchase his services have found getting personal information from him like prying open a clam at high tide.

There are a few things that are certain about him; he is a native Cyran.  His knowledge of the people, cities, and customs could have been picked up from simple observation… but he can dance the Cyran tago, a dance taught to every young Cyran from a very young age.  Few outside Cyre can even perform it, let alone with the ease and grace that comes from performing from childhood.  He also carries the deep anger and sorrow of the Day of Morning that few Cyrans can truly ever put aside.

He knows his ways around weapons, being able to pick up a wide range and use them with confidence.

He seems to have a knack for making himself invisible briefly, but if this is a show of distraction and hiding, or true magic, Jol hasn’t said one way or the other.

He once worked for someone in Cyre, someone who died on the Day of Morning.  Whether this person was a government agent or a freelancer is hard to say, but Jol was a gainfully employed spy, not a freelance agent, up until the destruction of his country.  It means he has loyalties and can be counted on, provided his loyalty can be earned.

Other than that, Jol is a man of more questions than answers.[/sblock]


----------



## Tyler Durden (Aug 25, 2006)

Ok folks, I have some bad news.  I had some personal business to attend to a while back that kept me from being very active here for the last little while.  Furthermore, since I see this thread hasn't been bumped by any of the potential players, I'm led to believe that interest isn't very strong in this game.

In my experience with PbP games, momentum is everything.  I'm afraid right now that this game doesn't have enough of it.  I'm sad to do this, especially considering all the fun plans I had, but I'm going to cancel this game till further notice.  If some of you were extremely interested, keep you eyes open as I will probably give it another try in a few months.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 25, 2006)

There's actually no need to bump the thread... there's only one person who needs to see it, and it can be assumed, that that person (you ) knows how to find it. Furthermore, your last online date showed, that you did not have time to get online, so waiting and watching the thread for activity was the only useful option. 

Anyways, if your time is limited, it's certainly not the best idea to start a game, since it does demand some attention (especially from the DM, though in this case about as much from the player(s), I guess).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 25, 2006)

*Lack Of Bumping*

Yeah, I'm kind of with Thanee on this one. I didn't really see the need to bump the thread, since in the end, I didn't really think it would hasten your response. I haven't lost interest in the concept you seem to be pushing. I'm a big fan of Eberron, and Thrane was my original choice for where I would run a campaign if I were to DM. To me, Thrane has been rather underserved by the novels, and to some extent, the supplements. The novels especially tend to portray it as one dimensional, where I think of it more as nuanced. That is why I wanted to play a rogue/cleric, because having a lot of skills gives the character more depth. I know I offered up any hard information on background or anything, but I have a strong " feeling " of what kind of character I want. Besides, who wouldn't want to get down and dirty in the interests of the theocracy? In real life, I am quite disgusted by this kind of historical behaviour, but it would be cool to get to explore it in a game.


----------



## ByteRynn (Aug 25, 2006)

I think I am in the same boat as the last two posters.  I sure was eagerly anticipating you making a choice.  

Anyway, if your time is small, its just as well.  Expect to see my character again when you retry in a few months.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 25, 2006)

*Oh My!*

This thread has not been posted to for over thirty minutes! Must *bump*!

( This message has beem brought to you by Added Effect Industries, a subsidiary of Completely Unnecessary Inc. )


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 26, 2006)

Tyler, I am also very interested in the game, I was in the same boat as the others, not wanting to bump unnecessarily, because it was obvious you hadn't been on in over a week.


----------



## Tyler Durden (Aug 26, 2006)

Well it would seem I misread the signs from this thread and people are indeed still interested.  With that in mind, we'll proceed as planned.  I'm going to consider all the submissions up till this point and I choose a player within the next couple of days.  For the record, the following are the characters I will be choosing from, since they are the ones who provided the required information.

Kipling Fazerro: Rogue 2/Cleric 3/BFZ 6 (ByteRynn)

Whisper: Ranger 3/Monk4/Warshaper 2 (Sidekick)

Ossul Sarhain: Rogue 4/Fighter 1/Cleric 5/Exorcist of the Silver Flame 1 (Kaodi)

Serrah: Conujurer 6/MotAO 4/Mindbender 1 (Thanee)

Jol Zant: Ninja 6/Spymaster 5 (Isida Kep'Tukari)
________________

If I've missed anyone, please let me know.  Otherwise, expect a decision to be made sometime this weekend.

Edit: I forgot that Sidekick withdrew his submission.  I've changed the list to reflect that.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 27, 2006)

Good to hear. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Tyler Durden (Aug 28, 2006)

Alright folks, I've looked over the submissions (which actually wasn't all that difficult since there are only four of them) and I've made my decision.  At this point I think it would be best to include two characters in this game, Kipling (ByteRynn's character) and Serrah (Thanee's character).  

Thanks to Kaodi and Isida for your submissions too and sorry you didn't get a spot.  

As for the two players who will be joining me, let me just say that I'm excited to have you on board and I'm looking forward to a great game.  Obviously since you've been chosen, it would be advisable for you to now finish any parts of your character that you haven't already done so.  Before nitpicking each character though, I have some general issues/questions for each of you.

@ByteRynn-To begin, I'm a bit worried about Kipling's durability.  If there is any way you could make him a bit more sturdy, it would probably serve you well.  As far as your item selection goes, it might be worthwile to invest in a few skill boosting items, since you will likely be doing the searching/lock-picking/etc (I'm fine with you using the item creation rules to make items that give a competence bonus to pretty much any skill).  Many clerics rely on GMW to enhance their weapons, so maybe you could free up money by making your flameblades both +1 rather than +2?  You could also rely on Magic Vestment rather than having a +3 set of armor as well.  Of course this won't help until you have a higher caster level, but it's a thought.  

@Thanee-How attached are you to being a conjuer?  I was just wondering if you would have any interest in a prefix for you MotAO/Mindbender levels that was made up of Beguiler (PHB II) or Battle Sorcerer (UA) levels instead.  Either option would offer you a few more HP and the ability to cast in armor, plus the beguiler would offer some more stealth options.  Of course I'll be perfectly happy if you stick with conjurer too.  In any case, I would prefer (and it will probably be best for you and your partner) that you find a way of making yourself stealth capable if the need arises.  Since you have several free spell slots I'm guessing this won't be too difficult though.

Perhaps more importantly, we need to work out what exactly the Arcane Order is in Eberron, since no organization of that exact name exists.  Two options are the Arcane Congress or the Passage Institute for the Arcane Arts.  The former is (by many estimations) the most established arcane organization in the land and it focusses mostly on theoretical study of magic.  The latter has a stronger emphasis on practical applications of magic and part of its studies include some training in things like dungeoneering.  Either one would be fine with me, depending on what you want Serrah to be.  Alternatively, you could make up an organization and I can fit it into the game.  In any case, I'll be leaving most of the details up to you, so you can make whatever organization you pick match up with the character you've made.  

@Both-As you take into consideration the above things, feel free to ask questions and discuss things with me.  When you're confident you know how exactly you want your character, then what I need from you first and foremost is a post letting me know that you're ready for an audit.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 28, 2006)

Rats, didn't make it.  Well, good luck to ByteRynn and Thanee.  Lemme know if you need me for an alt or something Tyler!


----------



## Thanee (Aug 28, 2006)

Tyler Durden said:
			
		

> At this point I think it would be best to include two characters in this game, Kipling (ByteRynn's character) and Serrah (Thanee's character).




Sweet! 


Here's some more insight into my thoughts during the character design...



> @Thanee-How attached are you to being a conjuer?  I was just wondering if you would have any interest in a prefix for you MotAO/Mindbender levels that was made up of Beguiler (PHB II) or Battle Sorcerer (UA) levels instead.  Either option would offer you a few more HP and the ability to cast in armor, plus the beguiler would offer some more stealth options.  Of course I'll be perfectly happy if you stick with conjurer too.




I picked Wizard because of the huge versatility (esp. coupled with the MotAO, where some spot flexibility becomes available as well), of course. At first I had thought about going Eldritch Knight (with Ranger 1 at first level, because of the skills), but switched to full caster progression then. Serrah should still be quite melee capable in a fight or two each day, and with the summoning spells, she can mitigrate the problem of being so few (potentially being alone) only. Of course, at this point, she _has_ to be a Conjurer specialist, because Rapid Summoning is simply a must-have then. 1 round casting times are no option. The toughest choice here was losing Necromancy instead of Evocation or Enchantment (no _False Life_, but that spell is better for a Sorcerer, anyways, and Serrah should at least be able to get very decent protection), but I definitely wanted both other schools for various reasons. I had also thought about Arcane Disciple (Healing domain), but the Wisdom requirement is simply too costly. 

With _Planar Binding_ Serrah should be able to get some healing done, if necessary. Of course, that takes some time. _Polymorph_ allows at least some quick healing, enough to get someone back to his/her feet and then hopefully be able to flee, if things turn out bad. Serrah can prepare for many emergency situations (right now her spell selection doesn't show this), thanks to her familiar and _Imbue Familiar with Spell Ability_. She can also give her familiar the _ring of invisibility_ and have him act as a scout (decent spot/listen/hide+invisibility+some move silently should work out quite well).

The Beguiler, while what you say is certainly true, seems too limited in options (too focused), and the Battle Sorcerer has so few spells known mostly, which makes the class somewhat unattractive (the Sorcerer surely has few spells already, but even less?  ). I wanted to make a versatile character, and those two don't really fit that image.



> In any case, I would prefer (and it will probably be best for you and your partner) that you find a way of making yourself stealth capable if the need arises.  Since you have several free spell slots I'm guessing this won't be too difficult though.




As for the stealth... Serrah has a _ring of invisibility_, which should help quite a bit there (of course, it's not perfect). I could probably get her 7 ranks in Hide and Move Silently, if I look hard enough at her skill selection, which would end up in +11 each (maybe even +16 with some cheap _elvenkind_ items, which are probably affordable somehow). And there is always the option to use various spells for stealth.

Serrah has many options, and for the skills, I focused a bit more on social skills (while she is no bard, it's probably good enough to get by in a social environment), rather than stealth skills for now.



> Perhaps more importantly, we need to work out what exactly the Arcane Order is in Eberron, since no organization of that exact name exists.  Two options are the Arcane Congress or the Passage Institute for the Arcane Arts.  The former is (by many estimations) the most established arcane organization in the land and it focusses mostly on theoretical study of magic.  The latter has a stronger emphasis on practical applications of magic and part of its studies include some training in things like dungeoneering.  Either one would be fine with me, depending on what you want Serrah to be.  Alternatively, you could make up an organization and I can fit it into the game.  In any case, I'll be leaving most of the details up to you, so you can make whatever organization you pick match up with the character you've made.




The first seems quite fitting, actually, considering what I had in mind. Even though, Serrah might not really be a hardcore theoretician, but she certainly came from that direction when she got initiated in the order.



> @Both-As you take into consideration the above things, feel free to ask questions and discuss things with me.  When you're confident you know how exactly you want your character, then what I need from you first and foremost is a post letting me know that you're ready for an audit.




Sure thing.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## ByteRynn (Aug 28, 2006)

I will take another look at Kipling later today.  Thanks for picking him!


----------



## Tyler Durden (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Here's some more insight into my thoughts during the character design...




Yes indeed, there are many good reasons to play a conjurer.



> The Beguiler, while what you say is certainly true, seems too limited in options (too focused), and the Battle Sorcerer has so few spells known mostly, which makes the class somewhat unattractive (the Sorcerer surely has few spells already, but even less?  ). I wanted to make a versatile character, and those two don't really fit that image.




Ya, both suggestions would do a lot to limit the character, but they would also have some perks.  If you're happy with things the way they are though, I am too.  After all, if you're looking for versatility, it's hard to do better than the wizard.



> As for the stealth... Serrah has a _ring of invisibility_, which should help quite a bit there (of course, it's not perfect). I could probably get her 7 ranks in Hide and Move Silently, if I look hard enough at her skill selection, which would end up in +11 each (maybe even +16 with some cheap _elvenkind_ items, which are probably affordable somehow). And there is always the option to use various spells for stealth.




Alright, now I just feel silly.  I actually looked specifically for a ring of invisibility on your sheet before making that comment and it would seem I totally missed it.  With that in mind, you'll really only need to make yourself silent capable, and if you're sneaking with Kipling, a silence spell on a token or something like that would do the trick (just be sure to put it back in your pack before trying to cast!).



> Serrah has many options, and for the skills, I focused a bit more on social skills (while she is no bard, it's probably good enough to get by in a social environment), rather than stealth skills for now.




Which is obviously a good thing since you may run into a few such situations.

[/QUOTE]The first seems quite fitting, actually, considering what I had in mind. Even though, Serrah might not really be a hardcore theoretician, but she certainly came from that direction when she got initiated in the order.[/QUOTE]

Ok, when I get back home from work then I'll provide you with some more info on the College and what your obligations to them may be.  Keep in mind that having some kind of allegiance to another organization will add another dynamic to the game.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 28, 2006)

Tyler Durden said:
			
		

> > The first seems quite fitting, actually, considering what I had in mind. Even though, Serrah might not really be a hardcore theoretician, but she certainly came from that direction when she got initiated in the order.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That would be great. 

I will look into the skill selection and items (though dropping some of her _pearls of power_ would easily allow for some minor adjustments) for some Move Silently and maybe Hide.



> creator must be an elf






So much for making the +Hide/Move Silently items herself.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 28, 2006)

*...*

:\ 

Well, there is always Atavist: The Secret War, *nudge, nudge*, but this was what I was hoping for... oh well.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 28, 2006)

Ok, made some changes to add in some more stealthiness. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Tyler Durden (Aug 30, 2006)

@players-I'm driving back to school tomorrow, which takes me about 12 hours.  Usually unpacking and getting moved in takes me another day as well, so I probably won't be on till Thursday.  If you have any questions between now and then, feel free to post them and I'll address them when I get back.  Hopefully we'll be able to get things running within a week.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 30, 2006)

No questions at this point, except what is written above...

1) Some info on the Arcane Congress to flesh out the background
2) More Stealth capability added in... looking good?

And of course, if any additional things come to mind concerning my character sheet.

BTW, do we use those Action Points, that Eberron has? Because I don't know how they work in detail. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## ByteRynn (Aug 30, 2006)

Just checking in, I am still here, and still looking over my sheet.


----------



## Tyler Durden (Sep 2, 2006)

Ok, so things didn't go as smoothly as I would have liked with my move in experience.  I'm internet capable again though (and boy oh boy was the withdrawl painful), so I should be able to handle things for this game soon.  To answer your question about action points Thanee, yes we will be using them.  I'll provide details as soon as I can, along with the details of the Arcane College that I never posted for you.  I'll also be doing full character sheet audits, so if there is any part of either of your characters that you're still working on, let me know.


----------



## ByteRynn (Sep 3, 2006)

I think I have decided to downgrade my +4 wisdom item to a +1 wisdom item, and use the leftover money for a +2 Con item, and a magical set of thieve's tools that give me the highest bonus to open lock and disable device I can afford.

I still havn't figured out all the math, but when I have some time, I will.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 3, 2006)

I'm done with my sheet, except for adding in some more background information. Unless something new comes up, that is. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Tyler Durden (Sep 7, 2006)

Sorry once again for my infrequent appearances here, but I’ve just been swamped for the last week or so.  I promise things will get more regular soon.  I’ve done a once over of the character sheets and the following things need to be addressed.

ByteRynn:

I like to know the details behind numbers, so could you please parenthetically (or some other way) list the components of the following:
AC
Hit points (just and “+x con”.  Of course don’t worry about this if you don’t end up buying a +2 con item.
Saves
Abilities
Skills

Please list what your default spell selection will be.
Please list the price and weight after each item in your inventory.
Please list sources for anything that isn’t in the SRD (I prefer if you put the source in parenthesis after the class/item/feat/etc.)
A suggestion I have is looking at the Ability Focus feat in the SRD.  It would be especially nice for your death attack if you could fit it in.  Even if you can’t sacrifice any of your feats for that, you might want to think about swapping Combat Casting out in favor of Skill Focus (Concentration).  Unless of course you need that to meet a requirement or something.

Thanee:

I like to know the details behind numbers, so could you please parenthetically (or some other way) list the components of the following:
Saves
Abilities
Skills

Please list the price and weight after each item in your inventory. 
Since you’ve done a fair bit of crafting, I would also appreciate if you could list the XP spent on each item you’ve crafted.

When you've both added in the above things, post your characters in the Rogue's Gallery.

Also Thanee, here is some info on the Arcane Congress:



			
				ECS said:
			
		

> The Arcane Congress: The last vestiges of the great magical study project undertaken by King Galifar I, the Arcane Congress consists of a council of wizards and sorcerers who continue to explore the limits of the arcane arts.  The royal warlord and minister of magic, Adal, serves as the go between for the crown and the congress, though some factions withing the congress distrust Adal due to his fascination with war and weapons of arcane destruction.  In addition to providing Queen Aurala with advice on arcane matters, the congress oversees the floating towers of wizardry in Arcanix and helps mentor the next generation of wizards and magewrights.




In case some of that is more confusing than helpful, here are some quick reference bits.
Galifar I=King who, long ago, united Khorvaire (the main continent of Eberron) and created the Arcane Congress.
Queen Aurala=Ruler of Aundair, which is the territory where the Arcane Congress is located.
Aundair=Kingdom in the north central part of Khorvaire.  Thrane (which is the territory ruled by the Church of the Silver Flame and the location of this campaign) borders it on the southeast, so you won’t have had to travel too far to get there.

At the end of the day, you can define your relationship with the Arcane Congress pretty much any way you want.  It’s a place where you had to earn membership and where you learned a great deal, but I wouldn’t recommend having any super strong loyalty to the place.  After all, your character probably wouldn’t have been contacted for the work this campaign will involve if they are extremely loyal to another group.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 7, 2006)

Posted character sheet with additional information (look at the end of the sheet, didn't want to mess up the layout with all the stuff listed there ).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Tyler Durden (Sep 11, 2006)

@Thanee-From my looking over of it, things seem to be in order.  Just to be sure, are you planning on leaving some slots free, or have you just not decided what to do with them yet.  Hmm...maybe that's the same thing...

@ByteRynn-Could you post your updated sheet in the RG?

I'll try to have the first IC post up tonight!


----------



## Thanee (Sep 11, 2006)

That will depend on the situation, of course. But, yes, there will pretty much always be a few slots left open during the daily preparation... the spellpool would be kinda useless otherwise. 

And having some slots open is quite useful, in general, IMHO, whenever a specific spell is needed and there is a little time. Or when preparing for some specific task lying ahead at the same day.

As can be seen from the active spells listing, many of the slots are also used, even if they are not used for anything special during the day, thanks to _Rary's Mnemonic Enhancer_.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Sep 12, 2006)

Hey ByteRynn, some suggestions for your character...

- Skill Focus (Concentration) while better than Combat Casting in general, seems pretty unnecessary for the half spellcasting progression only. Even with 'just' +14 you are going to make most of the standard checks. If you want more, buy a _Vestment of Steady Spellcasting_ [CV] for 2,500 gp and a +5 bonus to Concentration.

- Practiced Spellcaster would be a good idea (instead of the Skill Focus), because it would allow you to make much more use of your spellcasting ability, making all those nifty low-level cleric spells (buffs, cure, etc), that scale with level, more appropriate to your level. You would need 4 ranks of Spellcraft, but that shouldn't be much of a problem.

- I would also do what you had written earlier... drop down the Wis item to +2 and use the 12k on a Con +2 item (belt?) and probably a _Cloak of Resistance +2_, and maybe the above-mentioned _vestment_.

- You got the damage on your +2 weapon wrong.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> - You got the damage on your +2 weapon wrong.




Whoops, my bad. Forgot the -1 damage from alchemical silver. 

Hopefully, I havn't made you wonder too much what I could possibly mean with that... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## ByteRynn (Sep 13, 2006)

I got the Con item, a strength item, and a little more help in the sneaking department, plus some more poisons by dropping down to a +2 wisdom item.  I am looking at options for that pesky feat.  

Tyler-I just picked up Faiths of Eberron.  Anything in that book useable?


----------



## Tyler Durden (Sep 19, 2006)

ByteRynn said:
			
		

> Tyler-I just picked up Faiths of Eberron.  Anything in that book useable?




Normally everything in there would be usable except the planar sheperd PrC, but I'm afraid I have some bad news.

As you may have figured out from my infrequent visits here lately, I've been quite busy.  As a matter of fact, I've been busy enough that I don't think I can run this game right now.  I do want the game to go on, but every time I think I have some time freeing up, something else hits me.  It's not fair for me to keep you guys waiting when it doesn't look like things are going to get better any time soon.

I'm going to keep the link to the RG and to this thread and if in the future (a couple of weeks, a couple of months, half a year...who knows) I am sure I can handle running this game, I'll send a shout out to both of you.  If you're interested then the game will go on and if not, maybe I'll find other people.  Sorry again.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up, Tyler. Would be cool, if you can manage the time eventually. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## ByteRynn (Sep 19, 2006)

Okay.  Keep me posted.  With the character basically finished, I can jump in any time.


----------

